# New to Warhammer Fantasy. Need Help (Lizardmen/Chaos/Daemons)



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

Recently I have been looking at the WHF section at the GW store located nearest to me. I think I would like to play Lizardmen, Chaos, or Daemons. I have never played any of them let alone a game of fantasy. In regards to making a list what are effective units in the Lizardmen, Chaos, and Daemons arsenals? I have not bought anything yet so I would kind of like to get some ideas before making any purchases. I would like to have a 2000 point army so please any Info/ tips would be most appreciated.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I am going to move this to general since it isn't an armylist and is about 3 armies

I would suggest you start by taking a look at the summaries written here, in An Introduction to the Armies of Warhammer, they should help a lot and will allow you to get a better idea of each army.


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Well as always every army as its own style of play and its units relflect that. I would have to tell you that its all about how you want to play. Slaan Mage priests are among the best mages in the Fantasy and Lizardmen have some really great models. They are very flexible. The terradon riders and cold one riders are very mobile. Saurus are very powerful, (I know this because my orcs were once butchered by them). Kroxigors are heavy hitters, and salamanders can cause some pain. Skinks are effectively used to shield the Saurus or use poisoned attacks as skirmishers to harass enemies. They don't really have warmachines, but the stegadon fills this role with a bolt thrower and powerful attacks in combat. A lord on a Carnasaur is very deadly in cc. I'm not to keen on the other two armies but I hope this helps as far as Lizardmen go. They are a well rounded force that can be tailored for a lot of different strategies. (Oh and they just got new minis, in case you didn't know).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I can't say too much for Lizardmen. They are getting a new army book, and I would prefer to know about how they play before I make any comments on it, although Saurus are becoming a bit more viable (14 Saurus with Spears = 28 Attacks for 248pts, good for holding the lines in front of Slann etc.

For Chaos, the best units are Warhounds, Knights, Dragon Ogres, Spawn, Archaon, and Wulfrik. Apart from Chariots (other than in certain situations when they may be useful - Elven ASF lines for example) and Hellcannons (again, which work against certain armies/playing styles), the entire list is useful to some degree. Warrior Cores are good, but I'm a fan of the 80+ Marauders with Mark of Slaanesh - Immune to Fear Terror and Panic - Alternatively, Mark of Khorne with Great weapon (2 WS 4 Str5 attacks), shielded by Mark of Tzeentch (ward Save), or Nurgle (Negative Modifiers to attackers) with Shields.

I'm not too up on Daemons, so I'll leave someone else to do those for you


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

Which models do you like the most so far?

What type of playstyle do you gravitate towards?

Any of the fluff pick your fancy?

All three have fairly new books, with Lizardmen having just come out with one. This could mean they are gonna be real nasty or we dunno yet as most people have not had time to pour through and get games in with the new rules yet.

Lizardmen - prehistoric reptile looking guys
Daemons - weird daemonic looking guys
Chaos(assuing warriors of chaos) - knarly evil humans and such. (also a rather new book and spearhead for economic army)

Some thoughts to pour over. Maybe see if you can watch some games with each army and talk with people in your area who play them. Or possibly no one plays one of those and you can fill the void.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Rahmiel said:


> Well as always every army as its own style of play and its units relflect that. I would have to tell you that its all about how you want to play. Slaan Mage priests are among the best mages in the Fantasy and Lizardmen have some really great models. They are very flexible. The terradon riders and cold one riders are very mobile. Saurus are very powerful, (I know this because my orcs were once butchered by them). Kroxigors are heavy hitters, and salamanders can cause some pain. Skinks are effectively used to shield the Saurus or use poisoned attacks as skirmishers to harass enemies. They don't really have warmachines, but the stegadon fills this role with a bolt thrower and powerful attacks in combat. A lord on a Carnasaur is very deadly in cc. I'm not to keen on the other two armies but I hope this helps as far as Lizardmen go. They are a well rounded force that can be tailored for a lot of different strategies. (Oh and they just got new minis, in case you didn't know).


Ya I really like the models for Lizardmen but I dont know what their play style is. I really like ranged but I think I would really like to go CC for fantasy. Maybe a little bit of Range just to have I guess.



Vaz said:


> I can't say too much for Lizardmen. They are getting a new army book, and I would prefer to know about how they play before I make any comments on it, although Saurus are becoming a bit more viable (14 Saurus with Spears = 28 Attacks for 248pts, good for holding the lines in front of Slann etc.
> 
> For Chaos, the best units are Warhounds, Knights, Dragon Ogres, Spawn, Archaon, and Wulfrik. Apart from Chariots (other than in certain situations when they may be useful - Elven ASF lines for example) and Hellcannons (again, which work against certain armies/playing styles), the entire list is useful to some degree. Warrior Cores are good, but I'm a fan of the 80+ Marauders with Mark of Slaanesh - Immune to Fear Terror and Panic - Alternatively, Mark of Khorne with Great weapon (2 WS 4 Str5 attacks), shielded by Mark of Tzeentch (ward Save), or Nurgle (Negative Modifiers to attackers) with Shields.
> 
> I'm not too up on Daemons, so I'll leave someone else to do those for you


Thank you! I like the Chaos (all i play for 40k) Can you mix marks in fantasy? I like the Marauders I like warriors more but they are costly as far as points go I would imagine.



newsun said:


> Which models do you like the most so far?
> 
> What type of playstyle do you gravitate towards?
> 
> ...


I really like ranged but I think CC will be more fun for Fantasy so... I want an army that is very good in CC but still has a few units that are great as long range just to have in the army.

Here are a list of my Fav. Units:

Warriors of Chaos:
Lords and Heroes
- Archaon, The Everchosen
- Lord of Slaanesh
- haos Champion of Slaanesh
Core:
- Marauders of Chaos
Special Units:
- Chaos Knights
- Chaos Warriors Chosen
- Chaos Chariot
Rare Units:
- Chaos Spawn
Collectors:
- Chaos Sorcerers
- Be'Lakor, The Dark Master
- Chaos Warrior with Bone Armour
- Tzeentch Champion with Book
- Tzeentch Champion with two Swords

Lizard Men:
Lords and heroes:
- Lizardmen Chakax, Eternity Warden
- Venerable Lord Kroak
- Tiktaq'to, Master of Skies

Core Units:
- Lizardmen Saurus Warrior Regiment

Special units:
- Lizardmen Temple Guard
- Lizardmen Saurus Cavalry
- Lizardmen Kroxigors

Rare Units:
- None
Collectors:
- Tichi Huichi and his Cold One Riders (5 figures)

Daemons:
Lords and Heroes:
- Skulltaker
- Herald on Juggernaught

Core:
- Bloodletters of Khorne
- Chaos Furies (10 models)

Special units:
- Flesh Hounds of Khorne
- Screamers of Tzeentch
- Bloodcrusher of Khorne

Thats Kinda What I am looking at. 

Opinions and ideas would be most appreciated!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, you can mix Marks in an army, and also in a unit, to a certain extent - there's none of the Restrictions like there were in 6th.

When I'm talking about Minxing Marks Intra-unit, you must purchase up to and not exceeding one Mark - which ranges from Frenzying, Ward saves, Immunity to negative psychology, and Opponents Recieving negative Modifiers. However, there are several magic Banners which while obviously are for the Marked units, have no restrictions.

There are a couple of Favourites for me. For a Kill everything unit, Chaos Knights with Mark of Khorne, and Banner of Rage (-1 WS/BS to hit the knights and characters in the unit, and Eternal Frenzy), or to hold an enemies Heavy Hitters, Warriors/Chosen with Mark of Tzeentch and Blasted Standard (Ward Save and Insane Courage 1 in 3 times).


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

I recently started Daemons for Fantasy and I enjoy them a lot. They have a good mix of CC and Rang with Bloodleeters + SkullTaker tearing everything up like it was nothing and Flamers to shoot down anything hiding in the back.

I think there a good starting force, and fun to play. And on a side note if it turns out you hate fantasy you can always run them in 40K to


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

If you're still considering the scaly backs, remember than the basic Saurus is tough as nails (T4), very combat effective (S4, 2 attacks), and Cold-Blooded (rolls 3d6, ignoring the highest, for all Leadership tests) with a Ld of 8 makes then hard to budge. Just don't expect them to be able to do anything in the range game.

But that's what the Skinks are for.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

lizards from reading the codex are the bulldozer army slow to get moving but once up to speed hits hard and doesn't stop skinks to skirmish the flanks and slann to boost the lines from behind with kick arse magic


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I have decided to go with the Lizardmen! I Think they fit my play style. I have a pet peeve that consists of not liking to lose models. (I play DG in 40k) So being tough as nails works for me. If any of you play with the scaly folk or know of their tactics. I have put together a list! CC welcome! (Check the list section!) 

Cheers,

and thanks for all the feedback!

Chaosftw


----------

